# PRK - Laser Eye Surgery



## MBuzzy (Jun 16, 2008)

We've had a few threads discussing Lasik and other forms of Laser Eye surgery around here (a similar thread, found here).

I am about a week away from surgery and have read all of those. I was curious if anyone had specifically gotten PRK as opposed to Lasik? My surgery is scheduled for next Wednesday and I'm just looking for some other "real world experiences." I know that Bob had a pretty rough time with it and it seems that people either say that it was a horrible mistake or the best thing they're ever done. As it has been a few years since the last thread like this and the technology has moved along a bit, I'm looking for more updated experiences.

thanks!


----------

